# Neuer Router - Manche Rechner sehr langsam



## NeoXtrem (17. November 2003)

Hallo Tutorialsleser und Poster!

Ich habe einen neuen D-Link DI-614+ (doppelantenne). Dieser nette Kasten ist Router, Switch, AccessPoint (W-Lan) und Firewall in einem. Was zwar ganz nett ist, die Sache aber nicht unbedingt leichter macht.

Es liegt nämlich folgendes Problem vor:

Netzwerkstruktur:
[ DSL Modem > D-Link Router > Clients]
Ein an den Router (über LAN) angeschlossener PC mit Windows ME kommt zwar ins Internet aber sowas von langsam das man sich in die 14.400 Modem Zeiten zurück versetzt fühlt

Das Paradoxe daran: Ein Laptop mit Windwos XP HE ist gewohnt schnell mit W-Lan als auch über Kabel im Internet unterwegs.

Was ist mit dem ME Rechner los 

Hier noch einige Einstellungen des Netzwerkes, vieleicht Hilft Euch/mir *g* das:

Router:
DHCP Server aktiv
MTU: 1492
IP: 192.168.0.1

Welche einstellungen sollte der ME Client haben ?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen,wenn ich wichtige Infos vergessen habe, einfach nach fragen ich schaue oft nach Antworten 

ciao,
NeoXtrem


----------



## Der Hans (25. November 2003)

*Router zu langsam*

Hallo,

ich hatte ein ganz ähnliches Problem. Bei mir hat Norton Antivirus das System total ausgebremst.
Da bin ich nur durch Zufall drauf gekommen.
Stell Dein Virenprogramm mal für eine kurze Zeit ab und prüfe ob es dann besser ist: (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du einen Virenscanner hast!)

Ich habe das Virenprogramm gelöscht und neu installiert und die Geschwindigkeit was wieder normal.

Meinen Router habe ich nach dem Aufspielen von neuer Firmware falsch beschuldigt.
Allerdings habe ich WIndows Xp.
Obwohl Dein Problem anders ist, kannst Du es ja trotzdem mal probieren.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## NeoXtrem (25. November 2003)

Habe mein  bereits lösen können. (vor wenigen Stunden)

lag erstens an deinem nicht ganz intaktem LAN Kabel und wie Du auch herausgefunden hast, an der Firewall.

Erst nach der Deinstallation der FW lief alles gewohnt schnell.
Das der router eine Hardware FW besitzt ist diese ja auch nichtmehr nötig auf den Cientrechnern.


Danke für Deinen Tipp 

ciao
NeoX


----------

